# Help Needed!



## dai_bando (Jan 3, 2008)

Anybody know what these are (please nobody say pocket watches!) i acquired these sometime ago and completely forgot about them can anyone help me out?




























Many Thanks Guys

Dai


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

well the Smiths Empire is a .... Smiths Empire!

Very common cheap UK pocket watch from the 50's 60's

can't read the name on the other one


----------



## dai_bando (Jan 3, 2008)

Hahaha Sounds about right!







for me!

the other one says california i think.

Thanks for replying

Cheers

Dai


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Might help if you open the back of the "Cailfornia" to see what if any signature is on the movement. There are a number of equivalent US makes (cheap pocket watches) of which this might be one?


----------



## blackknight (Feb 18, 2007)

i quite like that smiths, if you want to sell it, give me a shout!


----------

